# Tryin' to 're-stock'....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Okay..everyone else is 'showing off'...so why not the geezer..

Christmas kinda wiped out the inventory, so I been grindin' like a beaver.. granted, an OLD beaver, but......:spineyes:

Keep about 3-4 dozen over at the biz for 'impulse sales' but impulses were strong this holiday season... Had two gals come in and buy 12 pens each.. Kinda made my day...

A few for review...and please notice..not ONE plastic in the bunch...:rotfl:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Very nice! You are going big time!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Look great


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Those are fantastic, Jim. I can't let Lynne this thread or you will have to make some more. LOL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Grat job, wonderful looking.
LL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"..so I been grindin' like a beaver" _Funny stuff there! 
'T'...glad to see you are out making a mess! Looks like all systems are go in the shop. Keep 'em coming! jim

ps... who has the best deal on pen kits???


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great. Man, you can sure turn out a handfull of pens in no time flat. Good job.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> _"..so I been grindin' like a beaver" _Funny stuff there!
> 'T'...glad to see you are out making a mess! Looks like all systems are go in the shop. Keep 'em coming! jim
> 
> ps... *who has the best deal on pen kits???[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Wow Jim, you ramped back up to full speed pretty quick !
Those are some really great pens ! It's easy to see why you sell em by the dozen !


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like that new bandsaw blade really increased your productivity.







Great looking work as usual. Let me know if you need any more Mesquite. BTW - I see you have an "insert pen" in there. I'm working on a jig that makes glue up much easier. Only tested it once but seemed to work real well. If it tests out OK I'll fix you and SK up with one.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now that sound interesting Viking. A jig would be nice. I just don't have the insight to figure something like that out with my little pea brain. I have made lots of jigs for woodworking but always had to rob from other ideas. Hope it works out.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Looks like that new bandsaw blade really increased your productivity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, I have looked and looked...what is an insert pen lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bill bottom picture 3rd from the right.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Bill bottom picture 3rd from the right.


looks like a Gemini pen to me


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> looks like a Gemini pen to me


LOL..notice the shape of the pen, bill. Kinda like a suppository...........ergo: "Insert" pen...:tongue:

Actually, when we say insert or inlay we are referring to slicing the blank at an angle and glueing in a contrasting wood before turning..We got some first-class 'inlay' guys on here..but I ain't one of them.. Mebbe they'll post up a pix for ya...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bill..here's a 'fr instance..just in case Slip Knot is bashful.. He does beautiful 'inlays' or whatever we call them..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

inlays I know lol insert and jigs...I was looking for tools


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I've never heard it called an insert either. Guess I learnt sompin taday.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey - insert, inlay whatever - they knew what I was talking about even if I didn't.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Here is a pic of some pieces that are 7/8 to 15/16 at the smallest and decently straight. Let me know if you think any of these will work and I can try to get you a piece some time this weekend.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yep, Paul...that would do it I think...but please don't make a special trip on it. I got one done for the customer that I'd classify as 'pretty good' so there aint any emergency..If you HAVE to come to the big city for sumthin mebbe we can get together but otherwise....

Thanks...jim


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tort, thanks for posting the pic again of the pen







. I had never heard it called an insert myself and I only called it an inlay for lack of another term but I know it isn't a true inlay. I just figured everyone would know what I meant calling it that. Insert, kinda sounded like a pen part insert to me, but now I can picture the "insert" term as what I always called an inlay. No matter what to call them, I really enjoy making those more than any other kind of pen but I jsut rarely make pens. Between a good burl and Inlay/Insert, I really like to look at them.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Tortuga you woodworking wizard! I didn't know you did this stuff. Looks great! I'm getting ready to start my next project this week(church podium) and then another right after that(undecided) for my wifes auction. I've been wanting to do the church podium for a while and finally got the go ahead right before my back went out. Now I'm almost back up to snuff so I'll begin today.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bayman said:


> Tortuga you woodworking wizard! I didn't know you did this stuff. Looks great! I'm getting ready to start my next project this week(church podium) and then another right after that(undecided) for my wifes auction. I've been wanting to do the church podium for a while and finally got the go ahead right before my back went out. Now I'm almost back up to snuff so I'll begin today.


Welcome to the 'cellar', Mike..Post up some pix of your work as it progresses..This is all kinds of woodworking..not just lathes...

Shake ol' EO by the hand if ya run across him at a tournament or sumthin'

Nice bunch of fellers down here....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree, post up. Most are spinners here, but probably most all have done other stuff also and we would love to see your progress with pixs. I did lots of woodworking in my past and had a cabinet shop way back. I no longer have a good shop to keep the desire of building any more and have to drag tools out to build, so kinda lost a lot of interest which is how I got started with the lathe work. Welcome here and please post often. We need more diversity here.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I agree, post up. Most are spinners here, but probably most all have done other stuff also and we would love to see your progress with pixs. I did lots of woodworking in my past and had a cabinet shop way back. I no longer have a good shop to keep the desire of building any more and have to drag tools out to build, so kinda lost a lot of interest which is how I got started with the lathe work. Welcome here and please post often. We need more *diversity* here.


"Whatca mean Willis" We got Tortuga!


----------

